
Show HN: Lexen.fun - lexen
https://lexen.fun
======
lexen
Hello! I would like to present my side project lexen.fun - a place for
chatting and meeting people.

It was also a valuable learning experience for me - HTML/Javascript/CSS and
SvelteJS (big fan!).

First time creating something from the ground up, hope you enjoy.

    
    
      - No ads
      - No email/phone/social registration
      - Multilanguage
      - Public chatrooms
      - Users can can create/delete their own chatrooms
      - Optional password-protected chatrooms
      - Share chatroom links
      - Big collection of emoji (also markdown support)
      - Browse and add GIFs
      - Browse and add Youtube videos
      - Support for Avatars
      - Online presence system
      - Block/unblock participants
      - Private messages to one or more users inside chatroom (using '@@')
      - A simple help chatbot
      - Text formatting options
      - 'Mention' system (@) or (@@)
      - Optional sound notifications
      - Optional control of external images
      - An area for contact and feedbacks
      - A profile area to change Avatar and/or user password
      - Mobile friendly
      - Static site, without server side layer
      - Lightweight
    

Development tools (which I highly recommend):

    
    
       - https://svelte.dev/ (frontend)
    
       - https://sapper.svelte.dev/ ('export to static site' feature)
    
       - https://firebase.google.com/docs/firestore (persistence layer)
    
       - https://firebase.google.com/docs/database (for online presence system)
    
       - https://github.com/zurb/tribute ('mention' system)
    
       - https://github.com/joeattardi/svelte-tabs (the tabs in emoji/GIFs/Youtube)
    
       - https://github.com/kaisermann/svelte-i18n (i18n)
    
       - https://github.com/joeattardi/svelte-click-outside (control of click area of some components)

